# Show name/Registered name ideas needed!



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

So I am registering a four and a half year old mare that I bought recently. I am a little too big for her (and I already have a gelding to show with, and I owe my parents money, and she has too much potential for me to waste on not being totally suited to her) so I am going to be selling her, but before I sell her I am going through the AQHA registration process. I need name ideas! Her barn name is Chic, but I want something a little....cooler, I guess, for her show/registration name. She is a great granddaughter of Invitation Only, her sire's name is Gucci, and her dam's name was Catalina Honey. I say "was" because her dam was struck by lightening and died three days after giving birth to a foal. The foal died too. I guess I kind of want to have "honey" in her name as a tribute.

This is what she looks like:


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Sweet Invitation, Sweet Honey, Nothing but Honey, Gucci's Little Chica, Milk and Honey,

She's a cutie


----------



## twhsshbealuvr (Jun 13, 2013)

Invited By Honey, Lilbitohoney, Gucci's Bit O Honey, Onlyhoney4me. I am sure I can come up with more. She is super cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Honeys only invite


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Designed by Gucci


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Gucci's Catalina Honey; Gucci's Chica Honey; Chica's Catalina Gucci; Honey by Gucci; Designer's Honey; Gucci in Honey


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

BTW, per AQHA, the ony "Gucci" (that name alone), is a mare. Do you have any other info on your mare's sire's name? Could help with providing additional names. 

Catalina Honey's sire was Sonny Lanier and her dam was Moolah Bars Miss per the AQHA Site.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You don't have to register her in to your name if the transfer certificate has been signed but not filled in with your name. You can by pass this expense and let the new owner look after it. As far as AQHA is concerned you wouldn't exist. When I bo't my reg TWH I asked that the seller sign only her signature. There is a time limit to transferring ownership after a sale so by leaving it open it gave me a little breathing room.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

kewpalace said:


> BTW, per AQHA, the ony "Gucci" (that name alone), is a mare. Do you have any other info on your mare's sire's name? Could help with providing additional names.
> 
> Catalina Honey's sire was Sonny Lanier and her dam was Moolah Bars Miss per the AQHA Site.


I was shocked too! Turns out her sire is not registered. At least not yet. But, he is seven years old and my trainer is FINALLY going to geld him, so I don't know if he'll ever be registered.

HOWEVER, he COULD be registered, but just not under the name "Gucci".


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> You don't have to register her in to your name if the transfer certificate has been signed but not filled in with your name. You can by pass this expense and let the new owner look after it. As far as AQHA is concerned you wouldn't exist. When I bo't my reg TWH I asked that the seller sign only her signature. There is a time limit to transferring ownership after a sale so by leaving it open it gave me a little breathing room.


Haha, well darn it. I already paid the $40 to be a member. XD


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the help, guys!

The absolute favorite one of mine, though, is Honey Get The Money. It really suits her, I think.  But I'll certainly jot down some of yours, too!


----------

